# aristo craft 10 amp problem



## drumfast (Jan 5, 2013)

I turned my aristo 10 amp power supply today and it started to vibrate with the needle staying at 4 amps, also had a smell like something was burning. I shut it down and disconnected it from the walk around system and it still did the same thing. Can this be repaired?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

No way of knowing without seeing the unit taken apart. 

I suggest calling Navin at Aristo and talk to him about the power supply. 

Have the power supply with you when you call.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you talking the one that looks like an old style battery charger? 

Not much inside... sound like a short in the bridge rectifier... 

Most likely can be repaired, cheaply. 

Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Is your power supply the Ultima like shown below? It looks like a battery charger as Greg indicated.










If so, since "with the needle staying at 4 amps", perhaps this suggests the problem within the power supply could, also, be a filter capacitor that has gone bad since the meter would seem to be downstream of the rectifier.

-Ted


----------

